

Rimac Concept One - userulluipeste
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimac_Concept_One

======
basicallydan
Looks like the range of this car, 310mi, is the same as Tesla's Model S on a
full charge [0], but according to Rimac's main Wikipedia page [1] the range is
600km (~373mi).

It is more than 10x the price of the Model S though. Perhaps, with time, Rimac
will become a competitor to help the electric car market become more
mainstream. EDIT: I kinda doubt it, though. With a price of $980,000 that's a
long way to go.

Very cool indeed.

\---

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimac_Automobili](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimac_Automobili)

~~~
TooSmugToFail
I think they're going for the supercar segment. We're talking selling a few
units to rich collectors, etc.

Greyp [1] is their mass market product. Saw one this afternoon in town,
they've given a handful of Greyps to a few lucky bastards who are going to
test them for a few months...

[1] [http://www.greyp-bikes.com/](http://www.greyp-bikes.com/)

~~~
basicallydan
Greyp! Hey not bad! Personally I'm not a huge fan of the aesthetic, it looks
very much like a utility to me. But it's cool.

------
kens
Am I the only person tired of seeing so many Wikipedia articles on Hacker
News? (Currently there are two in the top 10 and there have been a bunch of
others recently.)

Perhaps HN should apply a mild penalty to the wikipedia.org domain, the same
as it does to many other sites such as stackexchange.com and theguardian.com.

(And yes I acknowledge the What to Submit guideline (HN:WTS) "Anything that
good hackers would find interesting".)

~~~
ronaldx
What would be a better source for this information?

I am more likely to read a Wikipedia article than I am to read either
marketing material or the same info incompletely rehashed into a more
subjective blog post.

I often find myself visiting Wikipedia for the real story behind HN links.

~~~
zokier
The thing plain wikipedia links lack is context. eg why is this relevant now,
what is the angle here, why should I be interested in this etc

~~~
StavrosK
I see it as "here's an interesting thing". I like it, most articles make for
interesting reading.

------
kayoone
I've been following development for years, and am slowly starting to think
that it is vaporware as the car has been announced years ago and apparently
been delivered to unnamed customers last year, yet no one seems to have ever
driven let alone reviewed one.

Its a cool project and Mate Rimac is a hacker type and their whole approach is
somewhat unconventional with the whole company being born out of the modified
m3 he had but i think the task might just be a bit too huge for them.

The car does exist, but i am skeptical that it has a really good
drivability/range/handling/security concept to make it a good product. It
costs around $1M and is also super heavy. It is probably more of a halo
product to channel attention on their future smaller products like the greyp
bike.

~~~
migstopheles
Their problem is finding the cash to build 2 crash cars - until they have the
money to do that, they can't sell, and obviously it's far harder to get
investment without the safety certifications.

I've seen they've put a similar power train into the chassis of a Vauxhall
VX220, so maybe that's the road they'll take with it. Although that would put
them in direct competition with Tesla, so perhaps not.

~~~
userulluipeste
Actually, Tesla's aim is to become mainstream. So far, Rimac's aim is only the
high-end market segment. I think it will be beneficial to everyone, as Rimac's
focus on performance should have a beneficial impact on the general perception
regarding the electric cars.

------
kbob
The creator, Mate Rimac, has a long build log of his first electric car, a BMW
E30 conversion, here.

[http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bmw-
bi-m...](http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bmw-bi-moto-ev-
project-28287.html)

------
migstopheles
Hah awesome, this car was put together in my father-in-law's garage. Great to
see them getting some recognition finally.

------
Thiz
More pics at the official site:

[http://www.rimac-automobili.com](http://www.rimac-automobili.com)

------
jcfrei
glad to see the first electric supercar. but with a weight of 1950kg (4300
pounds) it's hardly going to feel like one.

~~~
endianswap
That's basically the Veyron weight, and that feels like a supercar right? The
important characteristic is the weight to WHP ratio, and even the 0 to 60 is
very impressive.

~~~
jcfrei
the veyron is a very fast car in a straight line, but it's not very good at
cornering. a time of 7:40 on the nurburgring is not very good, considering you
can do 7:08 in a GT-R for a tenth of the price.

------
dghughes
Most of its abilities is probably due to being made of carbon fibre.

The electric motor can only be so big and more batteries just adds weight so a
lighter body is the only option.

It would like a V8 gas vehicle in which the engine or gas tank couldn't be
changed leaving the only option to make a lighter body.

------
lotsofmangos
Their bike looks interesting [http://www.greyp-bikes.com/](http://www.greyp-
bikes.com/)

~~~
tasty_freeze
A 49 kg (108 lbs) bicycle -- yeah, I don't think I want to pedal that. That
thing is an electric motorcycle, with pedals if you get desperate. It might be
workable if you live someplace very flat.

------
anishkothari
Link to an article in the WSJ from November 2013

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230337690...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303376904579135881128871014)

------
lttlrck
That's really heavy...

------
mosselman
You might as well have said "World comes with the fastest electric car".

~~~
olalonde
... and that's exactly why HN has a "don't editorialize titles" rule.

~~~
mosselman
"and that"

What is?

~~~
olalonde
The original title of this submission was "Europe comes with the fastest
electric car" which sparked a (frankly uninteresting) debate about OP's choice
of title.

------
Breakthrough
That's awesome, but how much does Europe cost? " _Buy our continent, receive a
complimentary electric supercar._ "

\--

(Ref: original title was "Europe comes with the fastest electric car")

